# Synchroniser deux comtes iTunes sur un seul iPod



## florentindm (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous  
Voilà, en fait je voulais juste savoir s'il était possible de synchroniser deux comtes iTunes de nationalité différente sur un même iPod. J'ai un compte iTunes Belge et un autre compte iTunes Français. Sur mon compte Belge, je possède toutes mes applications et sur le compte Français, je possède les séries TV.

Serait-il donc possible de synchroniser ces deux comtes de différentes nationalités sur mon iPod Touch ?

Merci bcp


----------



## r e m y (6 Juillet 2009)

Je crois qu'avec la version 3.0 de l'OS des iPhones et iPOD Touch on peut gérer plusieurs comptes iTunes


----------

